# Neat video on Dermestid Beetles and skeleton processing...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Found this on Youtube today and thought I would share.


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

A couple of shots taken for customers this past season


----------

